# Orchestral Tools release Drones by Alexander Hacke - intro offer 129 EUR



## OrchestralTools (Nov 10, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Today we’re delighted to be releasing Drones by Alexander Hacke, available now at a special introductory price of €129 (regular price €189).



The idea for this library was born of some incredible discussions we had with Alexander Hacke: Experimental musician, composer, integral member of the seminal German band Einstürzende Neubauten, and one half of his ‘cinematic drones’ band hackedepicciotto. Alex’s unique career has given him a deep-rooted affinity for the drone, and his guidance during the creation of this collection was invaluable. Based on Alex’s original idea, we put together a concept for ‘the ultimate drones collection’: An array of complex, playable drones recorded on a hand-picked assortment of instruments, covering the widest possible atmospheric spectrum from soft and low to caustic and industrial.

The result is a phantasmagoria of expressive multi-layered drones. Largely chromatic, intuitively playable, and very very long (with samples often up to a minute long), these drones were carefully designed by Sascha Knorr and Timo Loosli, and offer a perfect foundation for scores, atmospheres, meditation, and rituals.

Want to create your own custom drones? The collection also includes a generous set of drone ‘ingredients’: boutique guitars, bass choirs, the hurdy-gurdy and so much more—the exact same source recordings used to create the complex patches.

Recorded in Teldex Studios and at the enigmatic Silent Green in Berlin, Drones offers up to 4 mic positions on various sounds for additional depth of customizability. 

If you want to check out Drones in (great) detail, check out the official walkthrough video below. 


To hear audio demos, and check out the Drones product page, you can head to the link below.


https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/drones



The introductory offer for Drones will be available until November 24.


----------



## dyvoid (Nov 10, 2022)

Woah, 169 GB compressed. You're not kidding when you say these samples are long. 😄 It sounds fantastic too!


----------



## manuhz (Nov 10, 2022)

362 GB of meticulously designed drones


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 10, 2022)

manuhz said:


> 362 GB of meticulously designed drones


d-------r-------o-------n-------e-------s


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 10, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Woah, 169 GB compressed. You're not kidding when you say these samples are long. 😄 It sounds fantastic too!


Yeah, you're right: The long samples in this one made it into a monolith...

It's big, loud, and beautiful : )


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

This library sounds amazing! Great job!!


----------



## davidson (Nov 10, 2022)

Jesus H Christ, 169 GB?! Is it possible to download only certain mics to cut down on storage?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> Jesus H Christ, 169 GB?! Is it possible to download only certain mics to cut down on storage?


With OT libraries you can download as many or as few mics as you like, so yes.


----------



## davidson (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> With OT libraries you can download as many or as few mics as you like, so yes.


With this one though, it's hard to tell if each articulation comes with all mics loaded, or whether there's a 'ready to go single mic mix' as default.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> With this one though, it's hard to tell if each articulation comes with all mics loaded, or whether there's a 'ready to go single mic mix' as default.


Just go on their website, it tells you what mic positions come with each instrument.


----------



## SvenE (Nov 10, 2022)

The demo songs are incredible.


----------



## dyvoid (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Just go on their website, it tells you what mic positions come with each instrument.


Yeah, three mics: CLOSE, DISTANT, SURROUND. So you can definitely safe on storage if you don't need all of them.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Yeah, three mics: CLOSE, DISTANT, SURROUND. So you can definitely safe on storage if you don't need all of them.


The last category of instruments has more mic positions, and they’re not as consistent as the rest of the library, but yes, he can still decide which mics he wants to download as I mentioned before.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 10, 2022)

So 360+gb of material from one of the longest (if not quite OG) members of Einsturzende Neubauten. 
It feels like some of the libraries coming out these days are practically works of art already, like buying a massive interactive album


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 10, 2022)

At the intro price, thats 2.8 GB (uncompressed) per Euro 😂.

Also: yeah, these sound LUSH


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 10, 2022)

You can also opt to buy single instrument groups if you're short on space


----------



## erc13a (Nov 10, 2022)

Wow ! Sounds beautiful and also amazed by the audio demos. 
Congratulations for this unexpected library!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

Bought it!

The sounds are so organic, even when they are processed. Such a beautiful library! Again, congrats on another amazing release OT.


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 10, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> You can also opt to buy single instrument groups if you're short on space


Speaking of which, I love the single instruments for this. As someone who will probably not bother trying to create their own custom drones and such, being able to grab a small portion to test out is just such a fantastic deal. Love it and I'm sure I'll be grabbing some of the single instruments by the end of the day


----------



## Mystic (Nov 10, 2022)

The only thing that would make this better is if it were MPE. <3

I can imagine playing with this on the Osmose I'll likely never get delivered. lol


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 10, 2022)

Amazing release ! 

So great to have really long evolving organic drones.

You guys went all the way in this massive collection, many congrats !


----------



## davidson (Nov 10, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Just go on their website, it tells you what mic positions come with each instrument.


It still doesnt answer what I'm asking - are the presets which we hear in the demos and videos a single mic, or are they using them all? @OrchestralTools


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> It still doesnt answer what I'm asking - are the presets which we hear in the demos and videos a single mic, or are they using them all? @OrchestralTools


That’s because you keep changing the question.

First you asked if you could download separate mic positions. I answered, yes. Then you wondered if the patches load all articulations or if there was a default mic positions. I suggested to go to their website since it has all of the mic positions available for each instrument. That should have answered that question by deduction. Now you’re asking if the presets played in the demo had all the mics loaded. Only OT can accurately answer that, BUT you can hear what each mic position sounds like if you go to around the 25min mark in the video.

*EDIT:* If I were to guess, The Distant mic would be the “Default” mic, though I’d also download the Close mic for definition when needed. You should be fine with those two mic positions if you need to save on SSD space.

HTH


----------



## wsimpson (Nov 10, 2022)

Good grief! Take my money now! I love this!!!


----------



## Marsen (Nov 10, 2022)

This sounds fantastic OT!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 10, 2022)

Sounds fantastic and what a great concept !
So many useful applications for this, especially with access to the raw material.


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 10, 2022)

I wish I hadn't listened to the demo. I have tons of drones and atmospheres, but this does sound good and looks useful...I'm glad SSD's are finally starting to come down in price. For what you get I think the price is reasonable. I share the shock of others at the size of the library.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 10, 2022)

Love the demo tracks, such a great sample library


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2022)

It sounds amazing, it does the thing it does well, and it would be a tremendous library to get to know well so that you know what you have available to you any time you need a drone.

Many congratulations on the release.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 10, 2022)

I watched the first part of the walkthrough and heard some gorgeous sounds. 
What came to mind is that the 'presets' are a bit like one minute compositions, where you have access to the multitrack (layers) so you can mix them yourself. 
So having the Drone ingredients seems essential to allow even more customisation. 

I am looking forward to watching the rest of it and can imagine enjoying playing with this. 
What will probably stop me buying it is that it's a lot of money for something to play with, which has no resale value. 
Well done anyway, as it looks to be an intriguing library.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 10, 2022)

oh wow, didn't see this one coming, totally threw a monkey wrench into my black friday plans


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 10, 2022)

btw, you can also delete single mic positions or patches from within Sine (just click on the mic position when browsing the library on the front page of the player). Not necessary to deal with the confusing folder structure. I only discovered that recently... was a big WOW moment for me.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2022)

manuhz said:


> 362 GB of *meticulously* designed drones


The devil is in the details.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 10, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Today we’re delighted to be releasing Drones by Alexander Hacke, available now at a special introductory price of €129 (regular price €189).
> 
> ...



Is there a listing of which instruments were recorded at Teldex vs Silent Green? The webpage says all Teldex. Mainly curious….


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 10, 2022)

this sounds insane! what a intense energy in these. i am impressed but damn 169 gigs. it has to be right lol


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 10, 2022)

Now THIS is a release I can get behind! Great stuff!


----------



## tressie5 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hey! Not fair! I thought the drones would've been with synths, not real-life players. My ambient genre's doomed!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 11, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Is there a listing of which instruments were recorded at Teldex vs Silent Green? The webpage says all Teldex. Mainly curious….


Silent Green: Basso profundo choir, two hurdy gurdys, two tanpura, didgeridoos, and ebow piano
Teldex: Everything else!


----------



## Sophus (Nov 11, 2022)

Okay, now we NEED a 170 GB library from each band member. I want 600 hours of Blixa Bargeld solo vocals with screeching and squealing. PLEEEEEAAAASEEE. 🤗


----------



## WinterEmerald (Nov 11, 2022)

@OrchestralTools You mean 129 + VAT? It's literally false advertising to say otherwise. If you're going to continue this seedy practice of having VAT-less prices (as a European company no less, it's embarrassing) that literally no other massive company in this sector does, don't forget to be totally transparent.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 11, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> You can also opt to buy single instrument groups if you're short on space


This is a great concept. 

Just a small note, there is no info on size regarding the single instrument groups.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 11, 2022)

WinterEmerald said:


> @OrchestralTools You mean 129 + VAT? It's literally false advertising to say otherwise. If you're going to continue this seedy practice of having VAT-less prices (as a European company no less, it's embarrassing) that literally no other massive company in this sector does, don't forget to be totally transparent.


Thus, the "real" introductory price for us living in the UK is £154.80


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 11, 2022)

Bought it. Really sounds beautiful.
Would love if @OrchestralTools could add the Didgeridoo
to the Drone Ingredients section. They sound so good in the combo drones;
it is a shame not to have them on their own.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 11, 2022)

Bought it too ! (and moved a bunch of 8Dio libs out to make room on the SSD)


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 11, 2022)

The demos sound great. Similar case to string libraries; I have loads of pads and drones but I'm probably going to get this. Unfortunately, my two existing SSDs are completely full now so I've got to dig into the wallet for another one before I can get any more sample libraries. I'll never be rich with this hobby.


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 11, 2022)

I had no idea what the lib size was when I started downloading it as a demo composer. I guess I just assumed it would be a handful of GBs. My reactions to file size went as follows:

1 - (upon downloading) my internet must be really slow
2 - (later, after download) Huh, I thought I had more room on this sample drive
3 - (upon seeing the final release specs) OOOOOOOHHH


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 11, 2022)

andyhy said:


> I'm in the Philippines so the VAT-less price is what I pay every time for Spitfire, OT and other European and US sample library developers' products. There's no perfect answer. Perhaps whether the VAT-added price is shown or not should be determined by the buyer's country of residence. The current approach works for me but clearly not for anyone living in Europe.


I'm no expert on legal issues, so take this with a grain of salt and please correct me if I'm wrong, but AFAIK in Germany (where OT is located), it's legally obligatory to show the correct final price (incl. VAT) from the get-go in advertisements and online-shops. It's not enough to simply state that VAT is added later. You can achieve this in two ways: Detect the buyer's residency and adjust the price automatically or simply show the same price for all and take care of paying the correct VAT yourself later by deducting it from whatever the customer paid (I guess that's the Spitfire way with their XY €/$/£ approach). Imo, the latter approach is the best one, as VAT is a tax to be paid by companies, not by the consumers, even though all companies forward it to the consumers, anyway. There could be an option for businesses to not pay VAT when buying from each other by entering their VAT number during checkout, but it doesn't really matter, as they can always get back the VAT later. Hence, I don't know how OT can maintain this practice without getting into legal trouble...


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2022)

its funny in the states we just know that there is sales tax on everything we buy, almost ... never advertised and varies from state to state and city. We don't talk about it, ever LOL. That is not in the consciousness of Europe?

In Philippines I was amazed to see tax included in costs .. and costs were still like 999 or 8999


Interesting library though. NO HD space though. Waiting for the next gen 4 TB nvme next year I guess!

Is it just me or is OT stepping up lately with the creativity aspects of libraries ... from ancient sounds to Eastern Euro ... sound design. That solo violin early this year too... Good stuff!


----------



## andyhy (Nov 11, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> its funny in the states we just know that there is sales tax on everything we buy, almost ... never advertised and varies from state to state and city. We don't talk about it, ever LOL. That is not in the consciousness of Europe?
> 
> In Philippines I was amazed to see tax included in costs .. and costs were still like 999 or 8999
> 
> ...


Me too looking out for a good deal on 4Tb SSDs. Pricing here tries to convince people something's cheaper if it's P999. I think OT's definitely stepping up. Real sense of innovation in the new products while at the same time keeping track of any issues with previous releases that need to be resolved. Going off topic sorry. Great library. Get that 4Tb SSD.


----------



## davidson (Nov 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> its funny in the states we just know that there is sales tax on everything we buy, almost ... never advertised and varies from state to state and city. We don't talk about it, ever LOL. That is not in the consciousness of Europe?


Oh believe me, if you had to pay top price for every single thing like we do in the UK, and _then_ add an extra 20% on top for vat, you'd be talking about it every now and then...

Anyway, it makes a change from talking about the weather, which is the other big topic over here.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 12, 2022)

The website shows +VAT but the font is smaller than for the €129 bit.
But the official posts here on this thread don’t mention VAT which I think is an unfortunate choice.
I think consistency would help to reduce the angst.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 12, 2022)

I’m another person in the USA and like @Rudianos previously said prices everywhere whether it’s a store or online always display the price pre-sales tax. Different states and even different counties within states have different rates here in the states.
If someone lives in a country with VAT is it really that big of an issue a developer stating the price when both the customers and the developers know various amounts of sales tax or VAT will need to be applied on top of the base price?
I have also never heard of anyone getting bent out of shape seeing there is additional sales tax besides the advertised price,in a store or online the rules are the rules. The regulations are spelled out and I’m sure OT has lawyers more qualified than any of us in how to do this legally.
What am I not understanding? 
It seems like people are making an issue about something thats painfully obvious. If your country has a set VAT percentage isn’t common sense that this will be applied in addition to the price?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> If someone lives in a country with VAT is it really that big of an issue a developer stating the price when both the customers and the developers know various amounts of sales tax or VAT will need to be applied on top of the base price?


No. But Europeans are just used to having VAT-included-prices quoted to them. And basically all European brick-and-mortar and online stores quote prices including VAT. So “we” NEVER even think about it. A price we see in the wild, is the price we expect to end up paying. Cool system huh?!

And almost 99.99% of businesses know this and act appropriately. Which they are also required to do by EU law. Orchestral Tools and IK Multimedia refuse to comply. For obvious reasons, to have their audience in Europe think stuff is cheaper than it is in reality. It is pretty easy to grasp: what is customary in the US does not translate to what is expected here in Europe. So at the end of the day those are invalid arguments for Europeans. 

Can we add the VAT and do the math? Sure. But that’s not the issue here really. It’s just “outlier behaviour” that leaves a bit of a bad taste in some people’s mouths and I can relate to that.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 12, 2022)

Just a little reminder that this is a Commercial Announcement-thread paid for by Orchestral Tools


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

Fully aware. And as such this is an on-topic subject matter I am afraid, as it literally discusses the offer they advertise. For what it’s worth, I appreciate you pointing it out though. I do not think anyone has crossed any “don’t be a jerk” rules here and if I have I do apologize. A discussion was started and questions were asked, so I reflected on those.

To get this thread back to the sample library itself: it does sound very good. Also to further clarify: I am a happy Orchestral Tools customer and wish them well. Proceed.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 12, 2022)

I don’t see anything wrong with the discussion. It’s somewhat related.

BTW, I’m also from the U.S., so I don’t really see this as much of an issue because I’m not used to having everything already calculated, but I can kinda see how it can be annoying if you’re used to that. Nothing wrong with bringing it up to the attention of the developers, IMO.


----------



## WinterEmerald (Nov 13, 2022)

The library does sound amazing and I am keen to get it, but it's touching on something important here and something the website operators need to nip in the bud, because this is important in a time when things are already more unstable for everyone.

They've been doing this for literally every release on social media and here, and it's just...grimy. Even on their website, unless you click on the actual product ad, it says a price without any mention of actual full price (Just stating €129). It is simply lying without the mention of VAT, which is very much on topic for Drones because they've done it again. Not only does it goes against the laws that are required for German companies, but as everyone else has been saying, this is not the way we operate with advertising prices in Europe. It is completely irrelevant that people in the US are used to this. Business practices shouldn't revolve around that. There's a whole world out there. It is not the norm and they are literally the only big company in this sector who actually do this. What makes them so special?

I'd quite like the moderators here to please be more proactive with enforcing this actually. Don't let companies lie about their prices.

I don't know what Orchestral Tools' end game is, because you just get a bad taste in your mouth when you realise they were just lying in your face with a price just to reel you in. Not a good reputation to build as sellers.

@OrchestralTools, you have made some great work, but it would be better if you showed some respect to your customers and stopped this seedy act. We pay premium prices already, and many times it is worth it, but have some principle in the way you operate, and behave like a premium company.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 13, 2022)

Maybe I’m just a dumb American but I really don’t understand the pitchfork mentality some people have over this.
A developer creates a product & they sell it online all over the world to users in different locations that all have different tax structures and rules.
So it’s the retail price of the product + the associated taxes,VAT,whichever applies.

I think it’s a shame that a very good developer releases an interesting product and the thread has been derailed by people who think somehow they have been personally offended by having to add VAT to the base price of a product. We do this every day here in the U.S.A. & somehow we manage to survive.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 13, 2022)

I can see how not having the full amount included can be slightly annoying if that’s what most retailers do in Europe. Customers should bring this up to OT’s attention if it’s that bothers them, sure.

That said, calling OT liars is a bit much, IMO. At the end of the day, everyone is shown the full amount before purchasing a product. If that wasn’t the case, then I would totally agree that that’s a scummy way to treat your customers. I would be 100% with everyone complaining about not having the full amount presented at checkout. However, this just seems like a minor (first world problem) annoyance.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 13, 2022)

By the way, Orchestral Tools are not the only ones doing this. Strezov, for instance, does the same. 

Does it annoy me a bit, not having the "real" price printed? Yes it does. 

Does it annoy me to a point I'm going to hijack a thread about a very good new library that was just released? Absolutely not! 

Please, let's keep focused on Drones.


----------



## WinterEmerald (Nov 13, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I can see how not having the full amount included can be slightly annoying if that’s what most retailers do in Europe. Customers should bring this up to OT’s attention if it’s that bothers them, sure.
> 
> That said, calling OT liars is a bit much, IMO. At the end of the day, everyone is shown the full amount before purchasing a product. If that wasn’t the case, then I would totally agree that that’s a scummy way to treat your customers. I would be 100% with everyone complaining about not having the full amount presented at checkout. However, this just seems like a minor (first world problem) annoyance.


If you're stating the price as something that it isn't; you're lying in your advertisement. Assumption isn't a valid argument in this context and it wouldn't stand if this was an official court case. This would be less of an issue (though I still don't like the way they operate with their + VAT model) if they simply made it clear VAT was excluded in their ads and website, but they don't, because they think it makes them look more affordable and eye-catching. It's seedy.

The vast majority of the world bar America expect the displayed price to include the taxes, and this manner of operating doesn't indicate that taxes are present or not. It doesn't matter that they pull down the curtain when you're in the check-out screen. 

In any case, I have said all I can say. I am going to contact the moderators/admins of this website to hopefully force developers who advertise on here to be transparent. I am also going to contact OT, but they probably don't care.


----------



## Evans (Nov 13, 2022)

What gets old is the same people with a "bone to pick" over and over.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Nov 14, 2022)

-You see Watson, the Black Friday look what I have bought and why isn't everything for free poshers, can't read. it's proven once more. They only see ***% discount/offer.

-No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2022)

Ah no shit! NOW I see it 😂






Anyway, back to poshing we go.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 14, 2022)

As a side note for those who are wondering why this is such a heated topic for some: we literally have laws in Germany that dictate what/how prices need to be communicated towards consumers.
OT is doing it wrong.
Operating a .com webstore does not exclude them from those laws.

Yes, some of us clearly do care about these things.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 14, 2022)

Debate about pricing display aside, this is a great library which I have now purchased. In a market which seems totally saturated with pads and drones from so many vendors this really does stand out. All very organic sounding and naturally evolving over time, they suit the purpose wonderfully well and there's plenty of scope for custom sound design with availability of the individual raw components as ingredients.

As someone who's very much into the ambient/cinematic soundscapes and textures that we hear for scenic video productions, this was simply too difficult an acquisition to refuse.


----------



## Evans (Nov 14, 2022)

Denkii said:


> As a side note for those who are wondering why this is such a heated topic for some: we literally have laws in Germany that dictate what/how prices need to be communicated towards consumers.
> OT is doing it wrong.
> Operating a .com webstore does not exclude them from those laws.
> 
> Yes, some of us clearly do care about these things.


I get faced with all sorts of regulations with regard to payment processing and marketing in my job (not to mention Web accessibility guidelines). It's bonkers how much each company needs to ensure their own vendors and platforms support, but that doesn't excuse violations.

Still, griping at the company on a third party forum (*in which the company barely engages*) clearly isn't creating the change people want to see, and is instead diminishing other users' experience.

So, how about this: Don't all applicable countries have ways to report violations on these matters? How about anyone who is concerned go ahead and file a report?

Perhaps then the next, new release won't have this same spin-off topic.

EDIT: I'll just edit here instead of piling on new responses. To clarify, yes, public pressure can create change. But this isn't a public venue. It's a privately held web site. And the tactic clearly isn't working, as noted above.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 14, 2022)

Denkii said:


> As a side note for those who are wondering why this is such a heated topic for some: we literally have laws in Germany that dictate what/how prices need to be communicated towards consumers.
> OT is doing it wrong.
> Operating a .com webstore does not exclude them from those laws.
> 
> Yes, some of us clearly do care about these things.


To be honest, I wasn't aware of the legal aspect. I just don't think it is very fair to jump on them out of nowhere on a commercial thread. This could have been a different topic.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 14, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> To be honest, I wasn't aware of the legal aspect. I just don't think it is very fair to jump on them out of nowhere on a commercial thread. This could have been a different topic.


I agree. I just wanted to give some more background info because otherwise it might seem a bit arbitrary but for a lot of Germans it's really not.


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 14, 2022)

What is this library? I’m confused. It was recorded inside a VAT? How’s the reverb?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 14, 2022)

Evans said:


> So, how about this: Don't all applicable countries have ways to report violations on these matters? How about anyone who is concerned go ahead and file a report?
> 
> Perhaps then the next, new release won't have this same spin-off topic.


Personally I disagree with this sentiment.
Using public means to display our displeasure about these practices is one of the greatest tools we have at hand in societies where you can express these concerns openly and freely.
Forcing each individual to privately file complaints (or even take legal measures) into their own hands shouldn't be the only way to deal with it for multiple reasons imo.

That doesn't mean that I believe that this thread should only deal with that topic. It shouldn't. But it's certainly more efficient to bring it up here than starting a new one in the drama zone.
If the company finds it unpleasant to deal with, certainly they will address these concerns and we can stop bringing it up, right?
No other individual needs to take the banner into their own hands for them.

Edit for transparency: the latest changes in our (national) quotation of prices order specifically exclude digital goods. Nonetheless, culturally and historically this practice is perceived shady at best over here and there have been however other sentences by the ECJ that back this sentiment up.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 14, 2022)

Evans said:


> What gets old is the same people with a "bone to pick" over and over.


New person here, with a brand new bone to pick.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Nov 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah no shit! NOW I see it 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming my point. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 14, 2022)

Okay, so on to something more important: how does this compare against other drone and atmospheric libraries out there? What sets this apart from them? I'm really on the fence because I have so many drone libraries already but I'm interested to hear from people who have had the chance to play around in it already what they think really makes this special compared to the many Kontakt or synth libraries available that do similar things.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 14, 2022)

IMO, drone synths tend to sound fake, which is fine for what they are. I too have a bunch of drone synths, but this library is different in that it sounds organic even when it’s processed. You can hear this clearly in the demo video, if you haven’t watched it already.

Another thing I really like about Drones is that OT gave us access to the original recordings to process however we want. That gives it even more reusable value since you can come up with your own drone variations.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 14, 2022)

They are not the kind of drones where you just put Blackhole reverb on a synth or guitar and let it ring out for days. They remind me of the Time Macro libraries a bit - they’re orchestral textures that go on for a long time and have beautiful ebbs and flows. It’s absolutely not the kind of thing that the average person can make without access to a scoring stage and a bunch of musicians, at least not to this level of quality. It’s already one of my new favorites, although a bit dangerous because you can lose track of time just noodling with it.


----------



## andyhy (Nov 14, 2022)

Mystic said:


> Okay, so on to something more important: how does this compare against other drone and atmospheric libraries out there? What sets this apart from them? I'm really on the fence because I have so many drone libraries already but I'm interested to hear from people who have had the chance to play around in it already what they think really makes this special compared to the many Kontakt or synth libraries available that do similar things.


I've been playing around with Drones for several days now and to me it's very different to the traditional synth-based drones because it's using real instruments recorded in a special way at the Teldex Scoring Stage. My reaction when I heard the presets for the first time was WOW!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 14, 2022)

andyhy said:


> I've been playing around with Drones for several days now and to me it's very different to the traditional synth-based drones because it's using real instruments recorded in a special way at the Teldex Scoring Stage. My reaction when I heard the presets for the first time was WOW!


Agreed, it feels super organic, thick and powerful. Recording quality, variety of timbres and sound design are amazing.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi, 

Q. Would the price of DRONES be reduced any further during BF, or can I safely buy it at the current Intro price of $129. without being surprised by a lower price soon ? 

Thanks


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Q. Would the price of DRONES be reduced any further during BF, or can I safely buy it at the current Intro price of $129. without being surprised by a lower price soon ?
> 
> Thanks


I can’t believe they would discount it more so quickly, but then again next time NI has an OT sale you could see it at half price… and that could happen anytime next year. 😄

Amd as a side note, where does your constant flow of money come from? Does your real name start with Jeff and end with Bezos? 😄 I suppose if so, sale prices would not be in your wheelhouse of questions…😂


----------



## Technostica (Nov 15, 2022)

I watched the video for a second time and I have even more questions!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2022)

andyhy said:


> My reaction when I heard the presets for the first time was WOW!


Same here - Sascha and Timo did an amazing job on the presets. It's great to hear that their efforts are recognized, thanks!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Q. Would the price of DRONES be reduced any further during BF, or can I safely buy it at the current Intro price of $129. without being surprised by a lower price soon ?
> 
> Thanks


Without wanting to give too much away, Drones won't be reduced further for Black Friday.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 16, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Same here - Sascha and Timo did an amazing job on the presets. It's great to hear that their efforts are recognized, thanks!


It’s a fantastic sounding library and after watching the video again last night I still have questions:

Early in the video, a preset is shown with 4 layers and it’s mentioned that you can use the mod wheel or velocity to “move between them”; I paraphrase.
How many layers do the other presets contain?
What exactly can you do with these layers?
Is it purely a case of having 4 dynamic layers that you can move between or can you create a custom mix of them?

With regard to Drone Ingredients, can you create patches yourself that consist of multiple articulations from multiple instruments?
This is more of a Sine question I suspect but it’s not covered at all in the video.

The raw material sounds great but I need to know how much control one has.
There’s no demo or resale, so this needs to be clearer for me.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 18, 2022)

Sample Library Review have a lengthy walkthrough and they look at the Drone Ingredients which was helpful.
Pete Checkley is the presenter and the video is here:


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 19, 2022)

Technostica said:


> It’s a fantastic sounding library and after watching the video again last night I still have questions:
> 
> Early in the video, a preset is shown with 4 layers and it’s mentioned that you can use the mod wheel or velocity to “move between them”; I paraphrase.
> How many layers do the other presets contain?
> ...


Thank you for the lovely feedback on Drones. 

The production team kindly provided the following info in answer to your questions.

On using the mod wheel to move between layers. 
_" ....we have 2-4 sound layers (even more for the drone tools). In some of our other libraries, like Berlin Strings, "dynamic layers" mean different recorded volumes the user can access via the mod wheel or velocity. With drones we use the technical principle of this but, instead of recorded volumes, you can move between different sound sources. Some patches are stacking, meaning the first sound layer is present through the whole motion of the mod wheel, and new layers will be stacked on top by moving the mod wheel up/removed by moving it down. This way the user gets a huge variety of timbres with only one patch" _

On stacking ingredients. 
_"The drone ingredients section is the raw material of which the library is made of. They are not processed compared to the drone categories. Users can make their own drones with it or use it for every other purpose. Of course, you can layer them by having multiple instances of Sine running, or using one instance of Sine and assigning different MIDI channels to the individual instruments. You can also use one instance of sine and load a couple of instruments in, set them all to the same midi channel and they'll be triggered simultaneously, route them out to different mixer channels within your DAW. It really depends on how much flexibility you want or need for your sound design. Lastly, you can also switch and morph freely between different articulations on the same instrument with the polymap feature in SINE." _

One more thing, we are working on producing collection notes for Drones. We'll update this thread once they go live on our site.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 19, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thank you for the lovely feedback on Drones.
> 
> The production team kindly provided the following info in answer to your questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on manipulating the layers within Drones. It's a great library which I didn't have to think too long about before purchasing. Just a quick question - what are "collection notes"?


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 19, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Thanks for the heads up on manipulating the layers within Drones. It's a great library which I didn't have to think too long about before purchasing. Just a quick question - what are "collection notes"?


I think this is referring to the documentation that OT provide for many of their products:






Collection Notes - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Contains notes to individual collections




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





Maybe there will be a section for Drones at the above in the future?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 19, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I think this is referring to the documentation that OT provide for many of their products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, silly me.  I just got it into my head OT were talking about musical notes of some kind.


----------



## Carl W (Nov 19, 2022)

Is untill 24 november including the 24th or not?


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 19, 2022)

Carl W said:


> Is untill 24 november including the 24th or not?


If you buy it on the 23rd, you should be good to go


----------

